# Web Page Date Determination



## sliderule (Aug 28, 2001)

Several years ago I learned of a way to ascertain the date of a web page - but I failed to commit the technique to memory or priint. Having slept since then, I'm cluless but in need. Does anyone know the trick?

This very night I came across an undated online book review at The New Criterion which is undated and which I want to determine.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can try entering this in your address bar
javascript:alert(document.lastModified)
Also see archive.org and search for the site in google and click "Cached"


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

That is a handy piece of knowledge brendandonhue. Thanks for that tip!


----------



## sliderule (Aug 28, 2001)

Thanks a bunch, Brendan.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

.


----------

